
How does your code sound? Turn code into music - ChrisArchitect
https://soundcode.now.sh/
======
ksaj
I didn't know my Lisp code could be so cheerful.

Given how you come up with mood, I wonder if the type of music one generally
gets with their code says anything about their psychological makeup.

